# And now, for the WORLD'S DUMBEST QUESTION...



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

What does "LGD" stand for? Everytime I see it, I think "large guard dog" and I just KNOW that can't be right.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Livestock Guardian Dog

http://www.lgd.org/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

hippygirl said:


> What does "LGD" stand for? Everytime I see it, I think "large guard dog" and I just KNOW that can't be right.


I always think it stands for large too..I think because we see the LG and think Large.  :shrug:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I use it interchangeably with BWD (Big White Dog).


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wolf Flower said:


> I use it interchangeably with BWD (Big White Dog).


Ha ha! Perfect! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

So glad you asked! I was just wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I always thought large guard dog in my head when I read it also.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

NorCalChicks said:


> So glad you asked! I was just wondering the exact same thing!


:grin:


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

The only stupid question is the one left unasked


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> The only stupid question is the one left unasked


Absolutely nobody should think their question is too dumb to ask. :happy:


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a side note.. looking at the pic posted above.. I was driving down the road exploring the area we moved to.. and drove past an amazing male Pyr guarding some sheep. I nearly wrecked my car he was so beautiful! Like a noble lion.. I swear the clouds in heaven had parted and were shining rays down on his head. Makes me miss my Pyrs! And nope.. no dumb questions! (And yes.. I turned around and drove past again just to gawk.)


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We have sheep too and have had people stop and ask about our LGD (livestock guardian dog). He is huge!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

therunbunch said:


> Just a side note.. looking at the pic posted above.. I was driving down the road exploring the area we moved to.. and drove past an amazing male Pyr guarding some sheep. I nearly wrecked my car he was so beautiful! Like a noble lion.. I swear the clouds in heaven had parted and were shining rays down on his head. Makes me miss my Pyrs! And nope.. no dumb questions! (And yes.. I turned around and drove past again just to gawk.)


I have been known to do the same thing... on more than a few occasions... :ashamed: I confess, I'm a Pyr-a-holic.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

longshadowfarms said:


> I have been known to do the same thing... on more than a few occasions... :ashamed: I confess, I'm a Pyr-a-holic.


LOL! They're so hard not to fall for, aren't they!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

therunbunch said:


> LOL! They're so hard not to fall for, aren't they!


You're not kidding! My special needs kids have not fit well with our Pyrs though so I swore I'd never have another. I just keep getting bombarded with Pyr offers and it is KILLING me!


----------



## MS Farm Chick (Mar 19, 2011)

hippygirl said:


> What does "LGD" stand for? Everytime I see it, I think "large guard dog" and I just KNOW that can't be right.


I'm so glad you asked. I didn't know either. Haha


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We had a neighbor that lived next to our country church that had a LGD, when the pastors Father had come to visit one time he had arrived at night. The first thing he saw when he opened his car door was the huge white Pyr. LGD. When he went in the house to talk to his son (pastor) he said "I knew you moved up North, but didn`t think they would have polar bears" They all got a good laugh out of that one. > Marc


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

springvalley said:


> We had a neighbor that lived next to our country church that had a LGD, when the pastors Father had come to visit one time he had arrived at night. The first thing he saw when he opened his car door was the huge white Pyr. LGD. When he went in the house to talk to his son (pastor) he said "I knew you moved up North, but didn`t think they would have polar bears" They all got a good laugh out of that one. > Marc


I used to walk (well, technically it was usually RUN) my Pyr all over town and that was the consensus with most of the kids in town - that he was a Polar Bear.


----------

